# Where is Hot Saws 101



## Husqavarna Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

He hasn't put Any new videos on you tube for some time. I miss them.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 15, 2014)

Well its been about 2 years since his last post on here so he is due...


----------



## Dilly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah that his videos are really awesome to watch he built some good saws from what I could tell


Sent from the international space station


----------



## 1270d (Jul 15, 2014)

I enjoyed his videos


----------



## president (Jul 15, 2014)

some of his techniques were awsome,definately a gifted faller, and humble guy
when you work that close to death all day you better have a faith too


----------



## SliverPicker (Jul 15, 2014)

I liked his videos. He's got a trick or seven up his sleeve. I didn't realize he hadn't posted to YT in a while.


----------



## DarthTater (Dec 12, 2014)

I never tire of his vids.

Wonder why he hasn't posted anything new in such a while? hope nothing bad happened.

(Sorry for digging up an old topic, just wanted to add my $0.02)


----------



## bnmc98 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have nothing to add other than my 2 year old has your avatar for a toy. LOL


----------



## madhatte (Dec 13, 2014)

Good ol' Dangercat. I do wish he'd post here more often.


----------



## DarthTater (Dec 13, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Good ol' Dangercat. I do wish he'd post here more often.


Didn't know he did.


----------



## chucker (Dec 13, 2014)

they are more interesting than watching the other oblong screen ! good scenery with knowledge to be shared, bring us more......


----------



## Gologit (Dec 13, 2014)

madhatte said:


> Good ol' Dangercat. I do wish he'd post here more often.


 You could invite HBRN back. He was always entertaining. No? Well, alright.


----------



## mr.bear (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah i miss his vids to


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ya, but not the short T-shirts.


----------



## Derf (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL... Also was wondering what happened to Jack (HotSaws101), has anyone tried to reach him?


----------



## president (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought his name is Chris,? top of the morning to ya, Beautiful day in the neighborhood etc


----------



## Derf (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah... is it not Jack? Lol.

Howdy boys and girls, blessed day...


----------



## DarthTater (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't know what his name is, just know he did some good videos and showed a nice collection of skills on them.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 15, 2014)

It is indeed Jack, near as I know, and he has always struck me as a solid fellow and a solid professional.


----------



## jackjcc (Apr 13, 2016)

Hotsaws101 ever surface? I've been trying to find his username for AS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 13, 2016)

Gots some new vids up on youtube


----------



## jackjcc (Apr 13, 2016)

Is he on AS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Apr 13, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> Is he on AS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


think he also goes by (danger cat )


----------



## Derf (Apr 14, 2016)

I corresponded with him about 6 months ago. He said he is well and focusing on family right now. He appreciates all the positive feedback on his videos, but he isn't spending much time on AS anymore. He said there are too many know-it-alls who always seem to feel the need to put people down for doing something different than the way the rest of the herd thinks. Basically, the attitude here isn't very friendly, so he stopped coming around. Too bad really - he is a really great guy. If you're interested in his saws he is still porting them himself west-coast style and selling them on eBay.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 15, 2016)

He posts on Youtube on a regular basis


----------



## Woos31 (Apr 15, 2016)

Motion carried on Mr Jack's cutting videos, top notch man and a very gifted faller


----------



## madhatte (Apr 15, 2016)

Agreed. He is an excellent cutter with an excellent attitude and I followed him on YouTube years ago and have not regretted it for a minute.


----------



## Goodnieghbor tree (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone know how to get ahold of hotsaw101?


----------



## Derf (Jan 21, 2019)

[email protected]


----------

